# Help with ballistics info



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been looking for ballistics data and cannot seem to find any study that matches my criteria. I am wondering if anyone has data from a credible ballistics gelatin test that involved a 4 inch barrel and speer gold dot 38 +P 125 grain. With 4 layers of denim or without, anything would be interesting. I have searched for this online and all the tests I find involve the 135 grain short barrel load. I found a few test with 125 grain, but the test barrel was from a snubby. I even sent an email to speer gold dot and they sent back a chart with almost every bullet they carry, but only the 135 grain in 38+P was represented. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, you could buy your own ballistic gelatin, and do your own tests...

There's a company that sells ready-to-use tubes of ballistic gelatin, although I've forgotten the name. Use Google to find "Ballistic Gelatin," and you'll get it.
Just drape some denim over the end of the tube, and have at it.
Then, all you need do is cut the tube in half lengthwise, and see what you have wrought.

Try clicking on one of these:
http://www.perma-gel.com/
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/391086/perma-gel-ballistic-gel-block-17-1-2-x-11-1-2-x-5
http://www.gelatininnovations.com/pages/ballistic_pur.html


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, thanks for the response Steve! I have just been surprised that this particular cartridge hasn't already been tested in a four inch barrel and posted online. At least, I havn't found it yet maybe someone will point it out to me later.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

Or, on the cheap, you could fire one off into the end of a watermelon, and then cut the watermelon in half, lengthwise.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

870ShellShucker said:


> Or, on the cheap, you could fire one off into the end of a watermelon, and then cut the watermelon in half, lengthwise.


With my loads, there is nothing left to slice. You can pick watermelons the following year, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> With my loads, there is nothing left to slice. You can pick watermelons the following year, though.
> 
> Bob Wright


Ha! :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

My next post will be asking advice on how to select a calibrated watermelon


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 16 layers of cardboard packed tight, ready for some penetration testing with a .22, .32, and .38 this weekend. I might finish up with some #4 Buckshot in the 12 gauge. I am making good use of free material.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

I once hit a dumpster from a butcher shop and pick up some spoiled hams. Yea , I know I'm crazy but someone's got to be.
Any how I wanted to do my own testing with some hollow point .45's . After all , I have a wife and don't want to shoot her through a wall or some stupid thing. I tried a couple different brands , all 230. grn. . I now use Winchester PDXI reg. pressure for protection. It had the most safe expansion with the safest penetration.The hams varied from 12-16 inches.
I did have one go through the 12 inch but nothing lethal came out.This was on four different hams , and yes they did stink a little.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work!
Practical experimentation always trumps theory and conjecture.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jdw68 said:


> I have been looking for ballistics data and cannot seem to find any study that matches my criteria. I am wondering if anyone has data from a credible ballistics gelatin test that involved a 4 inch barrel and speer gold dot 38 +P 125 grain. With 4 layers of denim or without, anything would be interesting. I have searched for this online and all the tests I find involve the 135 grain short barrel load. I found a few test with 125 grain, but the test barrel was from a snubby. I even sent an email to speer gold dot and they sent back a chart with almost every bullet they carry, but only the 135 grain in 38+P was represented.
> 
> Can anyone help?


From the tests i've seen the GD 125+P does well in ballistic gel through denim from a snubbie, i would expect a little more expansion and perhaps slightly better penetration from a 4-6 inch barrel. It will indeed work fine. The round that has most impressed me is the Golden Saber 125+p, very snappy but an excellent performer in 38 spl +p.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree about the Golden Saber in 38 +P, and I have seen gel tests were that round did well when shot from a 4 inch barrel ( and a snubby). I would expect the Gold Dot 125 +P to do well also, but have never found a gel test with 4 layers of denim and a 4 inch barrel test gun. I have only seen tests with that round that used the snubby. I like to study test that were done in ballistics gel and other media just to compare rounds. Much of the time it is splitting hairs, but I still find it interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------

